
Gmail Adds Support For Multiple Pane Viewing - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/05/gmail-adds-support-for-multiple-pane-viewing/
======
jonursenbach
The Gmail team has really been on a roll lately. Are all these labs
projects/plugins coming from the 20%?

~~~
kbrower
I wonder if this is typical of google products where the changes are not as
visible, like search.

~~~
sahaj
yes it is.

<http://investor.google.com/webcast.html>

listen to the '2008 Q3 Earnings Conference Call' where they talk about this.
they also reveal some other very amazing details about the insides of google,
like how they are protecting their foreign revenues in the wake of the rising
US dollar.

------
trickjarrett
This is great. I was actually thinking about moving away from Gmail because I
need to manage a separate email for my podcast and the emails from fans, but I
didn't want it integrated directly into my inbox.

While the styling still feels a little rough the functionality is great and
it's a much needed enhancement for Gmail.

This goes back to what I said, Gmail needed more changes and improvements and
they need to drop the Beta for the entirety and only apply it to features
inside the Labs.

------
dpeq
Not too long ago I thought web apps could never really compete with desktop
apps in terms of usabilty. Meanwhile I clearly prefer Gmail over Outlook.
Attaching files via drag&drop is the only thing I really miss. Great job,
Gmail team!

~~~
callahad
Then miss it no more: Both Chrome and Safari support dragging files onto
"Choose File" controls :)

~~~
dpeq
Great, just tried it - thanks a lot!

------
AndrewWarner
This seems to be the payoff of focus. Ever since they cut back on the number
of fledgling products they're willing to spend time on, the ones that have
traction seem to progress faster.

------
lallysingh
TO ENABLE: Enable Google Labs for your account, enable "Multiple Inboxes."
Then go to the same-named settings panel in gmail prefs.

Here's the link to enable:

[http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&fs=1&view=pu&s...](http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&fs=1&view=pu&st=labs)

------
codegenerator
Just for your information, this new feature made my Firefox 3 crashed when I
enabled it... and when I disabled it !

------
mikeyur
Saves me some time from clicking through all my labels.

